# Sweet "Fish Cake"



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2019)

Sweet "Fish Cake" (By Bethany)
I figured some of you guys would get a Kick out of this one!!

This Large Mouth Bass Cake is one of Bethany's (Bear's DIL) newest creations.

She made it for one of their friends to give it to His retired Father "Dale".

She made everything, and Bear Jr painted the Bass for her (One of his specialties).

Everything above the round platform is Edible.


Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 13, 2019)

Dang !!!   she gets better and better  That looks Fantastic  Tell her an old guy from East Texas said that

Gary


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow that looks awesome!!! Such detail!!

Does Bear Jr. paint fishing lures?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 13, 2019)

bear, that looks amazing. must of taken some time to do that. they're very talented. and i'm still trying to color with in the lines.


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow, she is talented. I couldn't even do that in my dreams!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2019)

Awesome job by your daughterinlaw and son. Does dad have any of these talents besides chainsaws?

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

Hey that's super nice!!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 13, 2019)

That's awesome .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks fantastic, very talented family.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2019)

Impressive Work!...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 13, 2019)

WOW.  That looks so real.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

gary s said:


> Dang !!!   she gets better and better  That looks Fantastic  Tell her an old guy from East Texas said that
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
This is one of my favorites, she's made a bunch of them, including a Dozer, a Backhoe, a John Deere, a hunter shooting a Deer, but my other favorite is the flowing waterfall, with rocks all over the sides & a Little Boy sitting there fishing.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Wow that looks awesome!!! Such detail!!
> 
> Does Bear Jr. paint fishing lures?



Thank You Xray!!
He used to make & paint lures, but since he started his second business, he doesn't have much time for anything else.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> bear, that looks amazing. must of taken some time to do that. they're very talented. and i'm still trying to color with in the lines.



Thank You Jim!!
She makes Great Cakes.  Bear Jr only helps with the Heavy work & the painting.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




GATOR240 said:


> Wow, she is talented. I couldn't even do that in my dreams!



Thank You Denny!!
LOL--She gets lots of practice!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job by your daughterinlaw and son. Does dad have any of these talents besides chainsaws?
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
LOL I was an avid Sketcher as a Kid. Then when I broke my Collar Bone, I picked up Oil Painting scenery, because I couldn't do much else for about 6 months.
However I got bored, and as soon as I was able I was out doing other things.
My Buddies in Vietnam always wanted me to draw the area in front of the Guard post Bunkers, before Night Watches. We did that so if it looks like something new is there after dark, you can look at the drawing to see if it was there before.(in the drawing)
You wouldn't believe how you see things that aren't there, in a situation like that. A small bush appears to be a person, and you begin to think it moved.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Hey that's super nice!!



Thank You Hawging It !!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> That's awesome .



Thank You Rich!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks fantastic, very talented family.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Impressive Work!...JJ




Thank You Jimmy!!

Bear


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> This is one of my favorites, she's made a bunch of them, including a Dozer, a Backhoe, a John Deere, a hunter shooting a Deer, but my other favorite is the flowing waterfall, with rocks all over the sides & a Little Boy sitting there fishing.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Do you have any pictures of those?  I'd love to see them.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes a very talented family indeed!

John


----------



## disco (Nov 16, 2019)

A real work of food art! Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Do you have any pictures of those?  I'd love to see them.




I have most of them on my upstairs computer.
I'll have to get them sometime.
Meanwhile here's one other one I have on this lap-top:


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 16, 2019)

That cake and fish looks better than 99.9999% of what I see on TV.  Super impressive! Like!

Edit: And the pirate cake was added! That does it...100% better than anything I've seen. Wow.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 16, 2019)

Very nice pirate cake Bear!
The cake has a 5 on it, but I'd give it a 10.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Very nice pirate cake Bear!
> The cake has a 5 on it, but I'd give it a 10.




Thanks---I gotta dig out some of the others.
My favorite one is the Waterfall with the little boy Fishing.
She had made it for a little boy who loved fishing.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> WOW.  That looks so real.




Thank You Adam!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Yes a very talented family indeed!
> 
> John




Thank You Much, John!!
Yes She makes Beautiful Cakes---Tasty too.
It's a shame she can't eat them---Diabetes #1.
Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

disco said:


> A real work of food art! Big like!




Thank You Disco!!
Yup---She does a Great Job---Most of them are for Little Kids, and They & their Little Friends Love Them!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> That cake and fish looks better than 99.9999% of what I see on TV.  Super impressive! Like!
> 
> Edit: And the pirate cake was added! That does it...100% better than anything I've seen. Wow.




Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Very nice pirate cake Bear!
> The cake has a 5 on it, but I'd give it a 10.




Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2019)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thanks For The Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow!!!!  I sure agree with Gary's comment.  Every time you post one of her creations, its better than the one before.
And that's some paint job by Bear Jr.
POINTS to both of them.
Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 19, 2019)

Some real talent the Bear family has...
Like . . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Wow!!!!  I sure agree with Gary's comment.  Every time you post one of her creations, its better than the one before.
> And that's some paint job by Bear Jr.
> POINTS to both of them.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Yup--They make a good team!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Some real talent the Bear family has...
> Like . . .




Thank You Rider!!

Bear


----------

